# افخم الهدايا الرجاليه من الماركات العالمية اقمشة (جفنشي-دنهل) اقلام وكبكات/متجدد



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جديدنا الان
أفخم هديه رجاليه من الماركات العالميه(جفنشي-دنهل)
هديه راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااقيه جدا وغير تقليدية..
للأناقة عنوان خاص لدى دانهيل و جيفنشي:
تم وضع القطعة في عبوة أنيقة جداً تحمل شعار العلامة التجارية وخصائصها وضمن هذه العبوة يمكن استخراج كنز الأناقة الرجالية الخليجية , وتم تعليبها بحيث لا يتوفر رول (طاقة) ضمن هذه المجموعة ,.
وتحتوي العلبة على :
-قطعة قماش تكفي لشخص واحد، قياسها [ 5] متر .
-علبة تحتوي 8 أزرة + 2 شعار للعلامة التجارية .
-الحقيبة الحافظة للثوب بعد التفصيل,,
وطبعا كيس الماركه الفخم للتقديم المميز
الازارير:
تم اختيار أجود أنواع العاج في العالم ومن ثم تنسيقه ليصبح أزرة مربعة الشكل في جيفنشي ودائريه في دانهيل وتم حفر شعار العلامة التجارية عليها بطريقة جميلة جداً وملفته للنظر تستحق العناء لاقتناء القطعة بمحتوياتها
الشعارات الرسمية :
لم ننسى أبدا شعار العلامة التجارية المميز فقد وضعنا جميع التصورات الجمالية للشعار وقام الأخصائيون بالعلامة التجارية بتصميم الشعار المناسب ووضع المكان المناسب للشعارات في الزي التقليدي للثوب الخليجي ،
وقد تم وضع شعارين للعلامة التجارية :
الأول : الشعار التجاري ويوضع في أعلى خلفية الثوب من الداخل .
الثاني : الشعار التكميلي ويوضع على الزاوية العلوية اليسرى للجيب في تصميم الثوب الكويتي والسعودي والقطري ,
وهذه الشعارات يمكن تغير موضعها حسب رغبة العميل قبل تفصيل القطعة



الحقيبة الحافظة : 
تم تصميم حقيبة أنيقة المنظر للحفاظ على الثوب بعد الانتهاء من لبسه وتم وضع شعار العلامة التجارية وتم وضع مكان فارغ لتسجيل أي معلومات تختص بالثوب أو صاحبة..
نتكلم شويه بالتفصيل عن قماش جفنشي الفاخر:
تجي في علبة وكيس الخاص بالماركه..
قطعة القماش 5 متر(يتوفر لون:أبيض)-صناعه سويسريه أصلي 100%
أزارير فخمه مميزه مربعة الشكل وعليها شعار جفنشي
شعارين لتمييز الثوب عند التفصيل
كيس قماش لحفظ الثوب في الدولاب..
نشوف الصور:
العلبه والكيس:



مكونات العلبه..القماش-ظرف الأزارير والشعار-كيس الحفظ:



من قريب:



القماش:



ظرف الأزارير والشعارين:



الشعارين من قريب:



زوووم ع الأزرار محفور عليه شعار جفنشي:



كيس حفظ الثوب:



من قريب يوضح اسم الماركه ودائره بلاستيكيه شفافه تسهل معرفة مابداخل الكيس:


السعر:350ريال فقط
جفنشي خاامه جديده اوف وايت
نسبة القطن اعلى ب 400 ريال 
القطعه العلوويه لون ابيض / السفليه اوف وايت






قماش دنهل الفاخر
تجي في علبة وكيس الخاص بالماركه..
قطعة القماش 5 متر(يتوفر لون؛ابيض)-صناعه سويسريه أصلي 100% 
أزارير فخمه دائرية الشكل ومكتوب عليها دنهل
شعارين لتمييز الثوب عند التفصيل
كيس قماش لحفظ الثوب في الدولاب..
نشوف الصور:
العلبه والكيس:​ 





مكونات العلبه..القماش-ظرف الازارير والشعارين-كيس الحفظ:



القماش:




الازرة 




السعر 300 ريال
طرق العنايه بالاقمشة
صنعت هذه الأقمشة بجودة عالية ودقة متناهية ومتناسجة الأطراف والملمس فيتطلب العناية بها بدقة بحيث أن هناك طرق متبعة لغسلها بسيطة جداً للجميع وليست معقدة.

القطن 100% طبيعي .
يجب غسل الخامة قبل التفصيل بماء دافئ درجة حرارته 50 درجة سيليزية ، مع مراعاة عدم تجاوز 65 سيلزية عند الغسيل ،
أما بالنسبة للغسيل بعد التفصيل فالقطن الطبيعي يفضل غسله دائماً بالبخار ليعيد جماله الأخاذ باستمرار ولصعوبة كية بالمنزل وذلك لحاجته لضغط بخار عالي العيار عادةً .



[/CENTER]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: افخم الهدايا الرجاليه من الماركات العالمية اقمشة (جفنشي-دنهل) اقلام وكبكات/متجدد*




الاقلام والكبكات من نفس الماركتين​



​



اقلام دنهل فخاامه ب 150 ريال​​



دنهل 100 ريال​




​​

جفينشي 150 ريال​​



جفينشي 100 ريال​​

​
​

​
تشكيله كبيره من الكبكات​



​







​​

​جديد اشمغة جفنشي 2012
330ريال
تشكيله واسعه من كبكات جفتشي​





​
​
نوعيد ممتازه وخامه ثقيله التصوير ظالم الكبك
100 ريال​







ب 85 ريال​





85 ريال ​





85 ريال كميه محدوده





​​اقلام جفينشي 100 ريال​​










ساعة جفنشي تقليد ممتازفخمه باللبس ضد الماء 350 ريال










جفنشي 250 ريال





​








جفنشي تقليد طبق الاصل نوعية ممتازه 400 ريال






ابواك جفنشي ودنهل تقليد ممتاز
80 ريال
​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: افخم الهدايا الرجاليه من الماركات العالمية اقمشة (جفنشي-دنهل) اقلام وكبكات/متجدد*

[align=center] 
طريقة التوصيل والشحن :
رقم الجوال للتواصل 0569530003
التوصيل داخل الرياض لحد الباب يضاف 30 ريال قيمه التوصيل
خارج الرياض بواسطه 





أو





أو




.
أو





او حسب أختيار الشركه التي يرغب بها العميل ..ثم التحويل على حسابي بـ





[/align]


----------



## جوو الرياض (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: افخم الهدايا الرجاليه من الماركات العالمية اقمشة (جفنشي-دنهل) اقلام وكبكات/متجدد*

مااشاء الله رروعه المنتج ..

حيااكي الله معنااا ..

موووفقه باااذن الله .


----------



## جنان الخلد (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: افخم الهدايا الرجاليه من الماركات العالمية اقمشة (جفنشي-دنهل) اقلام وكبكات/متجدد*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ....


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: افخم الهدايا الرجاليه من الماركات العالمية اقمشة (جفنشي-دنهل) اقلام وكبكات/متجدد*

حيااااك يااعسل

شرفت اخووووي


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (26 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: افخم الهدايا الرجاليه من الماركات العالمية اقمشة (جفنشي-دنهل) اقلام وكبكات/متجدد*

للرررررررررفع


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: افخم الهدايا الرجاليه من الماركات العالمية اقمشة (جفنشي-دنهل) اقلام وكبكات/متجدد*

كل عاااااااام وانتم بخير


----------

